# Major League Fishing



## Rebels12 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm hearing a rumor that the Major League Fishing guys are in the Boardman area this week. Can anyone confirm ?????


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Already a thread on this... and the answer is... posibly.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

There were a lot of big bass rigs on Tiffany South across from the motel. Wondered what was going on.
EB


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

This would be cool. I enjoy MLF and it will be neat to see what the pros can do here in Ohio.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't believe they would fish any public water in Ohio. It would be a very boring show. Unless it was Lake Erie. Can anyone elaborate on why they were around here? Boardman-could that mean Pine &/or Evans Lake? A six boat shootout could take place at either one.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

They fished Mosquito today.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

They should do pretty good on skeeter. I wish they would go to Berlin.


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Mosquito, Milton, Evans, and Pine are the lakes this week


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Evan and Pine are they private?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wait......they were allowed to fish the marina area that is ALWAYS OFF LIMITS.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Evan and Pine are they private?


Yes they are. The United Way Of Mahoning Co. has a benefit tourney on both around June 1st every year. They used to be pay lakes until Aqua Ohio bought them all up.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Is Milton tomorrow? Is anyone thinking of going? Since we can't go to Evans or Pine.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

lunker4141 said:


> They fished Mosquito today.


My son and I fished Mosquito today and we saw a few of them. Very nice boats.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Why private lakes? Kind of takes the game out of it. Public lakes give it an edge. To be honest I have never watched match fishing until I saw it on YouTube.
I really don't know allot about it. Will this fishing be on next years season?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

meats52 said:


> My son and I fished Mosquito today and we saw a few of them. Very nice boats.


We're they bank pounding of fishing out deeper on the weeds?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Bassbully 52 said:


> We're they bank pounding of fishing out deeper on the weeds?


The ones we saw were fishing the causeway shoreline and on the north side there were 2 of them fishing the west shoreline.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

On Milton today.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> On Milton today.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

do you know when check in time is??


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2015)

Evan is


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Does anyone know who is fishing?


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

Most lakes they fish are bigger than Evans and Pine, but at least a factor of "4". Evans is 600+ acres. Pine is 500+. Pine Lake is typically very weedy this time of year. Evans is a possiblility. I do fish these lakes. Would be interesting to watch.
I think Berlin, West Branch, Pymatuning and Shenango are more likely.


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

A friend of mine saw them at Shenango today. Not sure if these are the Select guys fishing different lakes or Summit Cup big names tho. Stinks they get to fish private lakes, used to fish Pine as a kid for cats.


----------



## skinnykenny (Jan 10, 2013)

Any idea where they will be tomorrow? I was thinking of running to mosquito to watch but want to make sure they will be there


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Rumor I Hurd was pine Saturday Evans sunday


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Taking off Friday to go try to find them anybody have an ideal were they might be then


----------



## Jiner67 (Aug 20, 2014)

They were at Milton today. I ran by Berlin this morning and didnt see anyone so swang over to Milton and they were there. I had some stuff to do so have no idea who was out, just saw some wrapped trucks at the ramp.


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

yeah my buddy texted me a while ago also and they are at shenango also so i guess they are dividing up places for shoots?? Maybe they are trying a different format with all these lakes?


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

K Short


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I just came from milton, nice boats, you don,t get to see the fish, catch and release. no sponsers there, not even a tent. guy said it should air in feb. I,m not impressed. then I fish for eye,s


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh I had a great time one of the directors gave me and my dad lunch and hats and we watch Jacob wheeler catch a few fish


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

security812 said:


> Oh I had a great time one of the directors gave me and my dad lunch and hats and we watch Jacob wheeler catch a few fish


Besides Wheeler and Short, who else is here?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Swindle, Palaniuk, Suggs, Howell,


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Interested to hear how they did at Milton. News is they did well at skeeter. Is it true they weigh all fish caught not just a limit? Heard it took 38 lbs at skeeter??????


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Interested to hear how they did at Milton. News is they did well at skeeter. Is it true they weigh all fish caught not just a limit? Heard it took 38 lbs at skeeter??????


They weigh them on a scale in the boat and release them immediately.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

All legal fish are weighed.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

So catch as many legal fish as you can.if that's the case 38 lbs is impressive.


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

Today at Milton was Shyrock Clouse wheeler Poche pace and short


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

It was a special day to be there. Great guys and great bass fishermen!


----------



## security812 (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely ^^^^


----------



## Crappie34 (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anybody know where they are going tomorrow? I would like to go see some of these guys!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cool that they're fishing Milton and Mosquito. It will be interesting to see how they do. I don't know if I'm more interested in seeing how they do at Milton, or at Mosquito.

As far as them fishing Pine and Evans. I don't think it sucks that they get to fish them. I think it sucks that they ARE fishing them. IMO it should be public waters only.
But .... I guess it's about numbers of fish they can show being caught.

I would love to have seen them go to West Branch. Imagine one of those guys pitching into a downed tree and setting the hook in a 40" + muskie? Now that would be must see TV !!! 

Berlin would have been a good lake for them to go to, too. They could have caught numbers of fish at Berlin

Back to the private lake thing ........ in all honesty, if I were one of those guys, and I realize they don't know it until they get to the lake, but I would PO'd once I found out they were fishing on a private lake.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I would bet my biggest swimbait that they will NOT be on any private body of water in the state of Ohio for the competition. Photo shoots and stuff maybe, but they are not going to allow themselves to become known as "Major League Fishing on Private Water"...


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

We're t they today?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

They didn't say. Only said they would be here all week. It's the Geico Selects where the few who are not in the Cup qualifying can fish their way in. A lot of FLW guys and some BASS guys. The selects fish off to see who gets into the elimination round. Then they fish the elimination round to see who place and go into this years Cup format. They are at Mosquito, Milton, Shenango, Evans, & Pine this week thru Saturday or Sunday. The best way to keep up with them is to stalk them from the hotel they're staying at in Boardman in the morning. That'll work for public lakes, but at Evans & Pine I would expect to be turned away. They couldn't tell how they did verses everyone else for the day for TV drama. I can't wait to see the shows that we were told will air in the first quarter of next year.


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

On the MLF website it has the selects filming last month in Cookeville, TN. It seems they only air 2 cup challenges per year. I wonder if this will air the second one for later in the year?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> I would love to have seen them go to West Branch. Imagine one of those guys pitching into a downed tree and setting the hook in a 40" + muskie? Now that would be must see TV !!!
> 
> Berlin would have been a good lake for them to go to, too. They could have caught numbers of fish at Berlin


I don't know if I would call that must see TV. Lol. I do agree about Berlin if they get on them it could be sweet but to me that is one of hardest lakes to fish around. I have amazing days there and horrible days there. Be cool to see them try it.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

lunker4141 said:


> I don't know if I would call that must see TV. Lol. I do agree about Berlin if they get on them it could be sweet but to me that is one of hardest lakes to fish around. I have amazing days there and horrible days there. Be cool to see them try it.


 I would love to see them at Berlin.... Berlin is plenty big enough to take on a big tourny...I think they would tear em up at berlin.... We just had a tournament there this past sunday and we weighed in 10.5 lbs.... Id love to see what they would catch there


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

I would not consider Pine and Evans "private lakes" They are fished at least twice a month by some kind of charity event that almost all can enter if you have the information. It would make for some great TV to watch those guys fishing there for there last chance qualifier.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I know in the past some of the MLF pros take out certain sponsors on other area lakes during the week. Also they have the winner of each day film a segment explaing the technique they used to win. the Private lakes close by would work very well for this since they could be in and out without any fan interference.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Big Joshy said:


> I know in the past some of the MLF pros take out certain sponsors on other area lakes during the week. Also they have the winner of each day film a segment explaing the technique they used to win. the Private lakes close by would work very well for this since they could be in and out without any fan interference.


I could understand them using those lakes for that, but in my eyes, not the actual competition.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Kaiser878 said:


> I would love to see them at Berlin.... Berlin is plenty big enough to take on a big tourny...I think they would tear em up at berlin.... We just had a tournament there this past sunday and we weighed in 10.5 lbs.... Id love to see what they would catch there


It's only 8 boats. 90% of our lakes could do that... it's the horsepower restrictions that will keep them off of some of them.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

They are at Milton now


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I Hurd from reliable source that Evans tommorow pine Saturday


----------



## Rebels12 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm guessing they will be out of here on Sunday, they start practice on the St. Lawrence river Monday.


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

Don't believe everything you hear. If you want to see them tomorrow you better be on Berlin.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Which ramp Barney?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bonner Rd I'd imagine.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Bad Bub said:


> Bonner Rd I'd imagine.


Me too but, the campground ramp would put them about in the middle of the lake for the 15 minute ride thru in the morning. In those Z7's with that load they wouldn't have a chance to see half of Berlin from Bonner. Unless they blow the bridges (a bad move).


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Following them now they r heading for evans


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Dang..I was really hoping they would work Berlin.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

I think someone on here owes a couple people swim baits


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)




----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Tritonyounggun said:


> I think someone on here owes a couple people swim baits


Lmfao! How could these people that were in the KNOW be wrong?! The world is ending!


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Anyone have an update about them being at Berlin?


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yea they were at evans


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Does that mean they film somewhere to catch big fish and lie about the lake they are on when on TV. Sure sounds like it. You know the bigger fish are easier to catch in a private lake. That makes it look good on tv. Why else would they fish a private lake. They are supposed to be pros


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Last group fishes tommorow at pine. I'll go double or nothing on them swim baits


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Was just out in niles and there was bunch of nice bass boats at the hotel on 422 just up from the rt.46 intersection.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

legendaryyaj said:


> Lmfao! How could these people that were in the KNOW be wrong?! The world is ending!


The reason someone was willing to bet their biggest swimbait that they wouldn't be holding an actual competition on a private lake is because they feel the same way that I do about it.

And that is, that it's bogus that they did. Not bogus as in they didn't do it. Bogus because they did. There is no reason that "they," (those who produce Major League Fishing) could give that IMO, would make it right. 

If they needed to fish a lake that none of the competitors had fished during their qualifying rounds, there are two in the area that they could have fished, as well as the Ohio River. 

And even if they hold tournaments on Pine or Evans, it is private water if Joe Schmo can't go out and fish it any time they want. 

Definitely a black mark against them for fishing private water, in my book.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Triton 1862 said:


> Does that mean they film somewhere to catch big fish and lie about the lake they are on when on TV. Sure sounds like it. You know the bigger fish are easier to catch in a private lake. That makes it look good on tv. Why else would they fish a private lake. They are supposed to be pros


Pine and Evans were pay to fish lakes they are now owned by a water supply broker named "Aqua something". They are far from private pay lakes as they used to be as they are now surrounded by houses and boat docks. They have been leasing lake rights to bass clubs and fundraisers for years. Not the pressure of public lakes but certainly doesn't qualify as a farm pond raising bass like many years ago. They are pros because they have personalities, dedication, luck and fishing skill. That all equals sponsors... I would think your bashing equals jealousy!! js


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

AND THEY HAVE AWESOME REPORTERS!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm surprised they didn't end on meander..


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Bassbme said:


> The reason someone was willing to bet their biggest swimbait that they wouldn't be holding an actual competition on a private lake is because they feel the same way that I do about it.


I doubt that. The reason why someone was willing to bet their swimbait was because someone thought they knew it all. That someone was so sure they weren't going to go fish on a private lake and got proved wrong. It had nothing to do with it being wrong to fish on a private lake. 

You guys are forgetting that this is a show and they need at least 3 hrs of good footage for those like me who pay to watch online. If you don't pay or you've never shot a full days worth of footage and try to get 3 hrs out of it, I don't see why you're crying. I've shot a full days worth of footage on a lake fishing and sat through hours on end editing only to end up with a few minutes. They can only BS so long and when they aren't catching fish, they are advertising everything in the world. A fishing show is about CATCHING fish whether it be private or public waters. Would you want to watch a hunting show where it's some dude staring at some bushes for 3 hrs and all they saw was a chipmunk?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

public or private makes no difference to me at all. The competition is a level playing field because of the format. If the lake is private than the only black mark to me is on Youngstown if they mistakingly thought hosting MLF and then having them fish lakes that are not public would help their tourisim in some way. If yhey catch a few fish or tons of fish I want to see the adjustments the anglers make, watch them squirm, and watch them get excited or crushed when they catch or loose an important fish. They could all be filmed on private water and I would still have my subscription.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

legendaryyaj said:


> I doubt that. The reason why someone was willing to bet their swimbait was because someone thought they knew it all. That someone was so sure they weren't going to go fish on a private lake and got proved wrong. It had nothing to do with it being wrong to fish on a private lake.
> 
> You guys are forgetting that this is a show and they need at least 3 hrs of good footage for those like me who pay to watch online. If you don't pay or you've never shot a full days worth of footage and try to get 3 hrs out of it, I don't see why you're crying. I've shot a full days worth of footage on a lake fishing and sat through hours on end editing only to end up with a few minutes. They can only BS so long and when they aren't catching fish, they are advertising everything in the world. A fishing show is about CATCHING fish whether it be private or public waters. Would you want to watch a hunting show where it's some dude staring at some bushes for 3 hrs and all they saw was a chipmunk?


LOL..... that was an awesome response. This isn't the Bassmasters or the FLW tour. This is for pure viewing pleasure. And puts money in the pockets of the fisherman. Nothing wrong with that at all... 
I don't think Bill Dance has done a bass fishing show on a public lake in probably 20 years... lol That private pond he has been fishing for years is so heavily stocked with big bass. Like shooting bass in a barrel....


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

legendaryyaj said:


> I doubt that. The reason why someone was willing to bet their swimbait was because someone thought they knew it all. That someone was so sure they weren't going to go fish on a private lake and got proved wrong. It had nothing to do with it being wrong to fish on a private lake.
> 
> You guys are forgetting that this is a show and they need at least 3 hrs of good footage for those like me who pay to watch online. If you don't pay or you've never shot a full days worth of footage and try to get 3 hrs out of it, I don't see why you're crying. I've shot a full days worth of footage on a lake fishing and sat through hours on end editing only to end up with a few minutes. They can only BS so long and when they aren't catching fish, they are advertising everything in the world. A fishing show is about CATCHING fish whether it be private or public waters. Would you want to watch a hunting show where it's some dude staring at some bushes for 3 hrs and all they saw was a chipmunk?


Sorry, but you're contention that someone was willing to bet anything because they thought they knew it all in this situation, is wrong. If you're a tournament bass fisherman and think it's ok to fish a private lake as part of an MLF type of competition, that's fine. But don't assume that everyone feels the same way that you do, because I can assure you, they don't. 

And you're also wrong when you say I and others are forgetting that it's a TV show. Do you seriously think MLF is like other fishing shows in that it's all about showing fish catches? If you do, then maybe you can explain, why they fish the Sudden Death rounds on a lake where 12 lbs was the weight that needed to be surpassed to win the round, as it was in previous championship qualifying rounds? 12 lbs of fish in 7 1/2 hours of fishing, where every fish over 12" counts? And the guys fishing for them are pros?

You say I'm "crying" about it. Maybe I just expected more of MLF. When it first started it was a show about pros fishing lakes that they had never been on. Lakes that the general public fishes. 

To me, they could catch 70 lbs at Evans or Pine and it would be just like Barry Bonds hitting 75 home runs, or however many home runs he hit the one year, while being juiced up on steroids. 

Big deal.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Milton, Mosquito, Pine, Evans or the kids fish ponds at Portage... who cares this is great for N.E. Ohio in every way... The hotel was booked with crew, fisherman and even sponsors. They ordered catered breakfast each morning, ate lunch and dinner at our local establishments, bought gas and supplies. The promotional stuff they are doing with our local parks and businesses is priceless. Save your bashing for the political threads... *NOTHING BUT GOOD I SAY!!!*


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

Bassbme said:


> Sorry, but you're contention that someone was willing to bet anything because they thought they knew it all in this situation, is wrong. If you're a tournament bass fisherman and think it's ok to fish a private lake as part of an MLF type of competition, that's fine. But don't assume that everyone feels the same way that you do, because I can assure you, they don't.
> 
> And you're also wrong when you say I and others are forgetting that it's a TV show. Do you seriously think MLF is like other fishing shows in that it's all about showing fish catches? If you do, then maybe you can explain, why they fish the Sudden Death rounds on a lake where 12 lbs was the weight that needed to be surpassed to win the round, as it was in previous championship qualifying rounds? 12 lbs of fish in 7 1/2 hours of fishing, where every fish over 12" counts? And the guys fishing for them are pros?
> 
> ...


Completely agree with you, these are the pros involved in BASS and fish the Elite series or FLW. If they have been using footage of catches in various lakes but making it look like one lake, I think is a black mark for the show and the pro's fishing it. Least for me it is. Not bashing just calling like it is. Sure it's great for business, but still.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Why the hell is that reporter dressed for winter...


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Bassbme,

You have got to be kidding me. You're telling me he wasn't so convinced that they weren't fishing private lakes because there are better ones down south for him to make that bet? He didn't question someone where they got their info about them fishing Evans and Pine? Someone was so cocky thinking they knew they were weren't fishing Pine and Evans that they put up their "biggest swimbait" on a bet. This wasn't about fishing private or public, it was about someone being cocky and being proved WRONG.

MLF was based on fishing waters they have never fished before, which they haven't. My favorite article in bassmasters magazine is the day on the lake. I don't care if it's private or public, it's about how they break it down. I don't ever think they specified if it was public or private for MLF, I could be wrong. You guys that are upset are thinking they are lying but I don't think they are going to say they caught fish on Evans and say they were on Berlin. It seems more like you want them to crack some secret code on your tournament water so you can go out and whack them on it. Silliness.

As for me being wrong about a show being based off of catching fish, you're wrong. Fishing is 99% marketing. It's all about plugging this and plugging that. If they aren't catching fish, how are they going to market a bait? If they ain't catching fish on a bait to promote, how useful are they to that company? It's all marketing, that's all these shows are. Who is going to buy a bait they are promoting where they aren't showing fish be caught on?


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Who cares how she is dressed or undressed fact is she's hot!! Now for a fishing report finally in this thread... rumor has it that 2nd period on Milton Thursday they caught no keepers... Some crank baits were used to catch fish on the rip-rap Tuesday and Thursday morning as well.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

T.A. said:


> Completely agree with you, these are the pros involved in BASS and fish the Elite series or FLW. If they have been using footage of catches in various lakes but making it look like one lake, I think is a black mark for the show and the pro's fishing it. Least for me it is. Not bashing just calling like it is. Sure it's great for business, but still.


Simple don't watch, they gained 5 more and loss you and Bessnme... I think they will take the trade!!
Who said they were using footage from another lake any way? I think Tom Brocaw proved we are all watching for something to stick a fork in all in the limelight.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm excited they are in the area because watching the pros break down a lake in the area will help me learn to do it my self on any other lake in the area. Maybe I can't fish Pine or Evans but who cares? It's a lake in NE Ohio there is commonality there. MLF isn't going to catch fish on Pine and claim it's Berlin because that's stupid. The episode where you "Learn from the Pros" isn't about


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

ducman491 said:


> I'm excited they are in the area because watching the pros break down a lake in the area will help me learn to do it my self on any other lake in the area. Maybe I can't fish Pine or Evans but who cares? It's a lake in NE Ohio there is commonality there. MLF isn't going to catch fish on Pine and claim it's Berlin because that's stupid. The episode where you "Learn from the Pros" isn't about


Edit: it isn't about catching the biggest fish in the lake it's about helping Joe Weekend Angler catch more fish.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I think fishing Pine and Evans lakes was kinda lame. I would have really liked to see them fish Berlin and Shenango. That,,, would have been pretty interesting.


----------



## Tri County Bass (Jul 25, 2015)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Why private lakes? Kind of takes the game out of it. Public lakes give it an edge. To be honest I have never watched match fishing until I saw it on YouTube.
> I really don't know allot about it. Will this fishing be on next years season?


It will be on the outdoor channel starting Jan 2016


----------



## T.A. (May 17, 2015)

hopin to cash said:


> Simple don't watch, they gained 5 more and loss you and Bessnme... I think they will take the trade!!
> Who said they were using footage from another lake any way? I think Tom Brocaw proved we are all watching for something to stick a fork in all in the limelight.



I said if they were doing that, not that they are. Then I can watch knowing different or take your advice. haha


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow! I missed an exciting last 18 hours.... yep, I was wrong. Not because I thought I knew it all, but because I had more faith in MLF. Regardless on how anybody wants to twist it, fact remains that Evans and Pine are privately owned lakes that not every Tom, Dick and Harry can fish. Yes, I understand footage and T.V. production, but I also understand competition and a dedicated fan base. What do they do for the next season? Build their own gated lake and stock it with 10 pounders so they get good t.v.? The "public" aspect has always been a part of professional competitive fishing. I feel like they took that away. If you think holding a televised tournament in northeast ohio on a lake that nobody can travel to as a destination is good for the area in the long term, you're sadly mistaken. We would have been better off if they would have stayed on Milton and berlin and BLANKED! At least then, maybe someone would realize just how bad our fisheries really are compared to most of the country, and offered a little "fisheries assistance".... long shot? Yeah. But instead they'll talk about how great Evans was, and everyone will think Ohio is just like anywhere else, and we'll all continue to fish in N.Y. or Florida or the Carolinas because we're tired of scratching around for 8 hours hoping to catch five 12" fish.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

legendaryyaj said:


> Bassbme,
> 
> You have got to be kidding me. You're telling me he wasn't so convinced that they weren't fishing private lakes because there are better ones down south for him to make that bet? He didn't question someone where they got their info about them fishing Evans and Pine? Someone was so cocky thinking they knew they were weren't fishing Pine and Evans that they put up their "biggest swimbait" on a bet. This wasn't about fishing private or public, it was about someone being cocky and being proved WRONG.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be so quick to judge character... the point about promoting baits and products is null and void in a MLF event. The anglers wear jerseys that MLF provides that only display the products that sponsor MLF, not the individual anglers. None of them have "pushed" the baits they were using in past events more than just a simple mention. They fish out of MLF's boats. They eat Jack Link's jerky. And shoot video with GoPro cameras. You don't need to be on a private body of water to promote jerky. You don't need to idle around a private lake to show how much storage the new Nitro Z7 has. I don't care about them "cracking" any "code", but I do want to see how they handle fishing on the same lakes as the general public. Not a home run derby on a Tee ball field...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

legendaryyaj said:


> As for me being wrong about a show being based off of catching fish, you're wrong.


Who's cocky???


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

FWIW, I'm with Bad Bub on this one. Very surprised and disappointed in MLF. It will be interesting to see how they spin it next January.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

regardless if it was private or not. They are all competing in the same water that day. as long as they say they was fishing evans or pine. i have no proplem with it. now if they say they was fishing milton but realy fishing evans in that episode that is wrong of them.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

legendaryyaj, if you've been following the posts in this thread, you'd have seen that Bad Bub's comment about betting his biggest swimbait, came immediately after my first post to this thread where I said I'd be disappointed if they fished that type of fishing show, on private water. 

It was clear by his post, that he made that bet not out of "cockiness" or being a "know it all" about where they were going to fish. He made that bet out of the displeasure of the thought that MLF would do such a thing. If it wasn't out of displeasure of the thought, why would the last sentence in his now infamous post contain these final words ....."they are not going to allow themselves to become known as "Major League Fishing on Private Water"... 

The same displeasure that I and other participants of this thread have expressed, BTW. 

If you want to throw around the "cocky" and know it all" nomenclature, at least throw it in the right direction. 

As far fishing shows being strictly about marketing products goes ..... as Bad Bub pointed out, MLF does not market anything other than themselves. The closest thing to marketing a bait that I've ever seen in any MLF event, was Brent Ehler gushing about how good a Lucky Craft 1.5 square bill is. If it is strictly about marketing the products they use, maybe you can explain why a Nitro Z 7 has a BassCat wrap on it? You may see MLF as your typical fishing show, but it clearly isn't, Which IMO is one of the reasons it's so popular. 

Concerning whether I want to see them crack the code on my tournament water so I can go out and whack them after viewing the show. Not even close. First off, as was pointed out in an earlier post in this thread ..... they don't break down a new lake any differently than most experienced bass fisherman. You or I, or any experienced bass angler that has fished Mosquito knows exactly what we'll see them doing once the show airs. They'll be fishing weed beds, weed edges, or fishing shoreline cover. 

At Milton they'll be fishing docks, bridge pilings, and shoreline cover. Some will go up the river, and some will probably try and hit some of the off shore drops and humps. It may actually be the first time I'll see a Carolina rig being used in an MLF competition.

Anyhow ..... as they are now out of the area, this thread will quickly die. It's been fun

And hopin to cash? Bessnme .... from a grown man? Seriously?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> Wow! I missed an exciting last 18 hours.... yep, I was wrong. Not because I thought I knew it all, but because I had more faith in MLF. Regardless on how anybody wants to twist it, fact remains that Evans and Pine are privately owned lakes that not every Tom, Dick and Harry can fish. Yes, I understand footage and T.V. production, but I also understand competition and a dedicated fan base. What do they do for the next season? Build their own gated lake and stock it with 10 pounders so they get good t.v.? The "public" aspect has always been a part of professional competitive fishing. I feel like they took that away. If you think holding a televised tournament in northeast ohio on a lake that nobody can travel to as a destination is good for the area in the long term, you're sadly mistaken. We would have been better off if they would have stayed on Milton and berlin and BLANKED! At least then, maybe someone would realize just how bad our fisheries really are compared to most of the country, and offered a little "fisheries assistance".... long shot? Yeah. But instead they'll talk about how great Evans was, and everyone will think Ohio is just like anywhere else, and we'll all continue to fish in N.Y. or Florida or the Carolinas because we're tired of scratching around for 8 hours hoping to catch five 12" fish.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I couldn't have put it better Bad Bub. You see a good fishing report from Berlin or Milton or Walborn but what lots of people don't realize is there were ten guys that were lucky to catch two fish. The average angler will get skunked on public inland Ohio lakes more often than have ten fish days. Wish I could afford my Canada smallmouth trip more than once a year.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I know you can't do a tv show of any kind without advertising but... I also can't sit though a tv show that is nothing but an ad, and thats what NASCAR.... I mean, pro fishing has become.
There are now 2 generations that believe you can't catch fish unless you have a $400 combo and throw $28 jerkbaits.
I'd love to see a post tournament interview where the guy just answers simply "well Bob, I happened to be fishing where the fish were".


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Funny....I don't spend 8 hours scratching my head for a few 12 inch bass in the lakes around here. I am no KVD either. I think Ohio lakes could use a little better management but it isn't that bad.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

10 to 15 fish (largemouth) are the norm in Ohio.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Y does it matter were they fished I'm just jacked up they were here and I was lucky enough to see them and talk with them freaking exciting


----------



## Rembis50 (May 28, 2013)

On my way to Kent friday I saw a Gary Yamamoto truck hauling a boat and a car on I-76 heading into Akron. Pretty sure it was Mr. Yamamoto driving the truck!


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

I posted early on that MLF would be at Evans and Pine. I heard the biggest on Evans was 5-3, and another almost five lbs. Pine didn't give up four pound bass. Reliable sources.
The local tourism group deserves a lot of credit for putting this together. Read Jack Wollitz's column in the Sunday Vindy. He nailed it pretty well. We were lucky to get this group of superstars in here.
I'm a fan of the show. Obvious from the postings that many didn't understand the format of the show. Where else do you count all legal fish and have a judge on the boat?
Lots of us locals will be watching or recording it. Many others will see it and may try and spend some time here and put dollars in the local coffers.
Is there really a downside to what happened here last week? I don't see one.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Lund Rebel said:


> Many others will see it and may try and spend some time here and put dollars in the local coffers.
> Is there really a downside to what happened here last week? I don't see one.


I think that was one of the criticisms of them fishing private lakes if the goal was to drive tourist fishing. Those tourists will not have access to the 5-3 bass caught at Evans.

On the flip side, they will be able to get skunked at Milton like I heard the pros did in round 2 there.

Anyway, I am a new fan of the show and I am neutral on the issue. I do wish they would have worked Berlin but happy we get to at least see Milton. Honestly, I was one of those guys hoping for some pro help to "unlock" the secrets, I wont lie. After watching a few episodes I realize that is not what they do but it will still be interesting seeing things from their perspective and perhaps can still learn a few things.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm really glad I don't follow MLF, in fact I didn't even know it existed until reading this thread. I was wondering if everyone here buys their jerseys too and wears them while watching the shows? I bet having the rods, reels and lures they use is the only way to go too.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> I'm really glad I don't follow MLF, in fact I didn't even know it existed until reading this thread. I was wondering if everyone here buys their jerseys too and wears them while watching the shows? I bet having the rods, reels and lures they use is the only way to go too.


If you don't follow then why bash others that do. With these sort of posts I'm betting this thread will be closed soon. Do you watch hunting shows with all your camo on & gun in hand? LMAO


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

More than anything it's a different format for a tournament where every fish caught over 12 inches counts. The fish are weighed and released immediately and the onboard official inputs the results into a score tracker on an IPad. The competitors get real time updates on where they stand on the leader board. 

It's interesting to see how the pros react to the updates and who is moving up or down the board. Change tactics or stick with the plan? It creates drama because in a normal tournament you don't really know until the weigh in who has the 5 biggest. With this you could catch 50 1lb fish and advance to the next round. 

They have their sponsors and they are higighted but the anglers don't pitch their rod, reel and lure sponsors like they do in their own personal 1/2 hour shows.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Went looking for Jack Wollitz's column in the Sunday Vindy and found this video about the recent MLF visit to Y-town.

http://www.vindy.com/videos/2015/jul/25/3638/


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Buzzking said:


> If you don't follow then why bash others that do. With these sort of posts I'm betting this thread will be closed soon. Do you watch hunting shows with all your camo on & gun in hand? LMAO


Maybe he sits in his kayak while watching kayak fishing videos. Lol.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ducman491 said:


> They have their sponsors and they are higighted but the anglers don't pitch their rod, reel and lure sponsors like they do in their own personal 1/2 hour shows.


This is true and is part of why I like the show. Alot of times I wish they would talk more about the baits they are using. Which is totally opposite of how most shows make it sound like without that one bait your just wasting your time. This may sound strange coming from me since I sell baits and do have to promote them, but there is a difference between information and hype. MLF gives information without shoving it down your throat. You also notice how when the cameras are on the whole day the anglers sense of brand loyalty is much less than you would think when you hear them talk on promos and at weighins. They have to catch fish and they use whatever bait they need to get it done.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

kayak1979 said:


> I'm really glad I don't follow MLF, in fact I didn't even know it existed until reading this thread. I was wondering if everyone here buys their jerseys too and wears them while watching the shows? I bet having the rods, reels and lures they use is the only way to go too.


You really should consider watching it. I suspect it might change your apparent prejudices. They place a premium on releasing all fish alive, moments after caught, and also have strict fish handling rules. I've always preferred this to killing the resource, but that's just me.


----------



## amazingslinger (Apr 16, 2009)

legendaryyaj said:


> Bassbme,
> 
> 
> 
> MLF was based on fishing waters they have never fished before, which they haven't. My favorite article in bassmasters magazine is the day on the lake. I don't care if it's private or public, it's about how they break it down. I don't ever think they specified if it was public or private for MLF, I could be wrong. You guys that are upset are thinking they are lying but I don't think they are going to say they caught fish on Evans and say they were on Berlin. It seems more like you want them to crack some secret code on your tournament water so you can go out and whack them on it. Silliness.


 
MLF has never made a claim that they were fishing public waters. Period. They fished several off limit impoundments on the Texas show several seasons ago.

The show's format is about how Pro's go about dissecting new water they haven't been on before, and the drama that unfold's from them knowing where they stand against their competition. The MLF tournament format is completely different from a typical Bass tournament, and was initially developed as a For-TV format, even though they now market a tablet version for local tournament use.
It's hard for the producers to find a geographical area that has several sizable enough waterways near each other that are unfished by the Pro's, that also has a cooperating community as well. 
Public water or not, it's cool to see them in Ohio.

Addressing the issue of a fish-less period at one of our local fisheries, during the show's past seasons, there have been several fish-less periods televised, including one on a lake where two six pounders were caught.
If you bass fish, you know there are time periods, especially in the heat of the afternoon, where the bite can get hard on any body of water. If you've watched the show in the past, there have been several periods televised where the majority of the field struggled as the bite got hard for everyone. The drama unfolds as one competitor begins catching them, and the whole field knows it immediately.

Now, If Shyrock is fishing the tournament, I would bet a used swimbait that needs some glue and paint and probably some new hooks that he's fished everyone of these lakes at least once.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

amazingslinger said:


> MLF has never made a claim that they were fishing public waters. Period. They fished several off limit impoundments on the Texas show several seasons ago.
> 
> The show's format is about how Pro's go about dissecting new water they haven't been on before, and the drama that unfold's from them knowing where they stand against their competition. The MLF tournament format is completely different from a typical Bass tournament, and was initially developed as a For-TV format, even though they now market a tablet version for local tournament use.
> It's hard for the producers to find a geographical area that has several sizable enough waterways near each other that are unfished by the Pro's, that also has a cooperating community as well.
> ...


Fletcher told us he had never fished Milton before Tuesday.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Lets review... MLF comes to town bringing pro fishermen and a huge crew... They all stay in hotels, eat and visit our local parks and businesses. Not an accountant but lets just they probably brought over $10k to our community and that does take into account future income from promotional events. I have fished Evans so I wouldn't call it closed to the public. MLF is more than a fishing show... they are promoting a different type of tournament format that is strongly related to promoting tournament fishing while protecting the resource that drives it, "FISH". You can call out MLF for not hitting West Branch, Berlin, Portage Lakes or any other public lake but the fact is this... they brought 16 anglers to N.E. Ohio and generated some interest in our local lakes and tourism possibilities. I simply cant find a thing wrong with that and I will bet another Swim Bait that some of those nay sayers on here have already paid for there subscription for next years MLF airings including "bessnme".


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL hopin .....if you're talking about a subscription to watch the extended coverage, you'd lose that bet. 

You can choose to believe, or not believe something I said in one of my earlier posts .... but I won't be watching the episodes of them fishing Milton or Mosquito to see them as someone put it, "crack the code" on those lakes, or to hopefully see one fishing an off shore spot I haven't fished before. 

I'll be watching because it's very cool that a television show of that magnitude, is being filmed on waters that I fish.


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

Fletcher lied


----------



## Triton 1862 (Nov 18, 2013)

And a lot of the other guys fished here 2 weeks ago. So they have seen the lakes


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Did a swim bait tell you that?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> LOL hopin .....if you're talking about a subscription to watch the extended coverage, you'd lose that bet.
> 
> You can choose to believe, or not believe something I said in one of my earlier posts .... but I won't be watching the episodes of them fishing Milton or Mosquito to see them as someone put it, "crack the code" on those lakes, or to hopefully see one fishing an off shore spot I haven't fished before.
> 
> I'll be watching because it's very cool that a television show of that magnitude, is being filmed on waters that I fish.


Same here. I'll watch it when it's on the outdoor channel, and I'll do it because I've watched every other tournament MLF has aired. And I guess I'm the only guy in the state of Ohio that hasn't had some type of permission to fish on Evans and Pine lakes, so I'll finally get to see what I'm missing out on... maybe they'll convince me to plan a fishing vacation there...


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I want to vacation at Lake Evans also. Someone post up the name and contact info for the High & Mighty Authority whose grace & blessing is needed for access and how much they will demand out of me by way of an access fee.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Triton 1862 said:


> Fletcher lied


According to you. Don't ALL fishermen lie a little? Maybe you Triton 1862?

Buick Rivera-It's only $750 a day ramp fee. You only get 8 hours, and no camping! Since Evans has been beat to pieces the last few years it hasn't put out the numbers of big bags and where you've been fishing is still the best bass lake in OHIO for size and numbers!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Buzzking said:


> According to you. Don't ALL fishermen lie a little? Maybe you Triton 1862?
> 
> Buick Rivera-It's only $750 a day ramp fee. You only get 8 hours, and no camping! Since Evans has been beat to pieces the last few years it hasn't put out the numbers of big bags and where you've been fishing is still the best bass lake in OHIO for size and numbers!


Thanks Buzz! I think I'll pass on Evans and buy another sonar/GPS unit instead.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Buzzking said:


> According to you. Don't ALL fishermen lie a little? Maybe you Triton 1862?
> 
> Buick Rivera-It's only $750 a day ramp fee. You only get 8 hours, and no camping! Since Evans has been beat to pieces the last few years it hasn't put out the numbers of big bags and where you've been fishing is still the best bass lake in OHIO for size and numbers!


Oh. Well that should draw the out of state crowds... especially the people from Florida and Texas looking for some place good to fish.... Lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I've been laughing my a$$ off since this thread got started. It's funny how worked up people get over bass and also them fishing a lake most people can't get on. Big deal get over it if you wanna watch the show watch it if not plain and simple don't watch it. I don't bass fish but I do watch the show . I think it's cool they came to NE Ohio to film and fish. Some peoples panties are in a wad Cuz they can catch more fish then the average joe.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

MAN wish I would have known would have been fun to meet some of these guys, interested on seeing how they fish our local lakes.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> I've been laughing my a$$ off since this thread got started. It's funny how worked up people get over bass and also them fishing a lake most people can't get on. Big deal get over it if you wanna watch the show watch it if not plain and simple don't watch it. I don't bass fish but I do watch the show . I think it's cool they came to NE Ohio to film and fish. Some peoples panties are in a wad Cuz they can catch more fish then the average joe.


If you want to read something even more funny ...... you should read some of the posts a couple of the ice fisherman posted this year. Guys getting all worked up because someone was fishing in holes they had poked in the ice a couple of days before. 

Now reading those kind of threads will really get you laughing.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Never got worked up. Stated the fact the guy lied right to my face why don't u actually read it. And the fact he saw me there 2 days In a row when he was all the way across the lake and all of a sudden decided to come over and set up 10-15 feet away then the next day after he saw me catch fish is in my old holes. And like I said I caught plenty of fish he caught none 

Keep fishing for your nasty grass carp and complaining about a fishing show lol


----------

